# No temperatures on Gecube X1600XT



## P4-630 (May 3, 2006)

Hello,

Today I have bought a new GeCube X1600XT, my previous card was an xfx 6800 gs xxx, that previous card was a little more powerfull then the X1600XT I just bought, but Nvidia just can't compete with the high graphics quality of an ATI card, and that is the main reason that I choose for ATI once again..I may score a little lower in framerates, but ATI image quality rocks.

But now...
I bought an GECUBE X1600XT, I use atitool .25 beta 14 and it does not show any temperatures, I can't control my fanspeed(however it runs already very quit) and also my screen freezes when I just overclock the memory (ddr3) by 10mhz 

I had the choice between an GECUBE or an PowerColor X1600XT, I choose for the GeCube, since it's price was a little lower.

I also have a zalman fan, but this one does not fit with the holes on the GeCube X1600XT 

Does anyone own a PowerColor X16000XT? I would like to know if the temperature readings work on this card, is this card overclockable and does a zalman fan fit with the holes of a PowerColor X1600XT card?
Ifso, I'm considering to change my GeCube for an PowerColor X1600XT.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## TeufelHund (May 3, 2006)

Hey there I see you have some problems with your gecube 1600xt pretty nice card Im actually saving up to buy one for myself!

However im not sure why it wont show temperatures perhaps someone else can help you with that but in regards to overclocking it understandable that if you bought the x1600pro you have more overclocking headroom since the 1600xt is already alot faster than the pro but I cant understand why after just a 10mhz increase you screen crashes, perhaps the card is already clocked within an inch of its life? Also correct me if im wrong as far as my understanding goes the gecube brand is alot faster than the powercoulor brand so Id stick with it!

I know I wasnt much of a help but prehaps someone else has know more than me


----------



## P4-630 (May 3, 2006)

TeufelHund said:
			
		

> Also correct me if im wrong as far as my understanding goes the gecube brand is alot faster than the powercoulor brand so Id stick with it!



Actually, the PowerColor PowerColor X1600 XT BRAVO Edition is a little bit faster, powercolor core=600 and mem=1400

Atitool is currently displaying :
core 590
mem 690

Anywayz, I don't think that 10mhz makes alot of noticeble difference..

But it sucks a bit that my zalman fan does not fit on this card and I can't read the temps + it doesn't like to be overclocked..

Does anyone own a PowerColor X1600XT?
http://www.powercolor.com/global/main_product_detail.asp?id=89

Gecube X1600XT
http://www.gecube.com/products-detail.php?prod_cat_pid=8&prod_cat_id=139&prod_id=26612


----------



## dwax (May 4, 2006)

I just put a diamond X1600 in my PC,and have no problems overclocking it.it also shows the temp on ATITool. I did have to download the beta ATITool for it to show the temp tho. I can also control the fan,it was set at 100% set it back to 50% to save wear and tear on it LOL Try the Beta 14 maybe it will help.


----------



## P4-630 (May 4, 2006)

dwax said:
			
		

> Try the Beta 14 maybe it will help.



Thanks for reply, but as you could read in my first post, I'm already using the latest version of atitool: version 0.25 beta 14

By the way, you did not specify if you have an X1600Pro or an X1600XT PCIe or AGP.
Which card do you have? What type of GDDR? And what are the default mem and core clocks of your card?

If you have an X1600XT PCIe, hofar are you able to overclock the core and mem without showing any artifacts?


----------



## dwax (May 6, 2006)

My Diamond X1600 is a Pro version. I don't over clock it LOL don't want to turn it in to a paper wait. And it is the AGP version. here is the link to it.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1892475&CatId=1558


----------



## dd7 (May 7, 2006)

i have the pc x1600xt,same problem too.Mybe 1600 doesn't have temp sensor~


----------



## P4-630 (May 8, 2006)

dd7 said:
			
		

> i have the pc x1600xt,same problem too.Mybe 1600 doesn't have temp sensor~



I used to have an sapphire x1600pro and on this card atitool was able to read temperatures, and on with all my other previous cards, atitool was able to read the temperatures.


----------



## hazeldene (May 27, 2006)

i have no temp or fan speed monitoring on my gecube x1600xt's, but heh, they fly in crossfire mode dont they???

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2038451


----------



## solo16 (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm using Powercolor x1600XT Bravo edition...however, the core/mem clock isn't 600/700, it is 590/690.....i don't know why......
and the stock cooling isn't good as well.......as according to THG...it said there is 2mm gap from the GPU and the heatsink......
so I've changed to Zalman VF900-CU...(don't buy VF700-CU, they are not compatiable with at least Powercolor x1600XT bravo edition) which is a lot better.....
with ATI CCC and Ati too 0.25 beta 14 ....I can overclock it to 700/800 without problems...
(ps. with zalman cooler...)
the stock cooler....i'm able to OC it to 650/750 without any problems.......
in addition to the OC....it doesn't improve the overall fps very much just another 3-5fps extra.....however, most games run smoother with OC.......
the bad news is ATI tool seems to have a little conflict either with OmegaDrivers (the latest one based on catalyst 6.5) or ATI tray tools......i don't know which one......
so currently i've uninstalled ati tool and back to stock core/mem speed......


----------



## hazeldene (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm waiting for the new arctic cooling cooler to fit this card. they've always been quiet, and it also cools the case temp also.


----------



## taotoon (Jan 6, 2007)

Does Powercolor x1600XT Bravo edition can show temperature..?  I plan to buy this model too.


----------

